#  Chat Ecke >   Neue Stelle *freu freu freu* >

## Smurf

*Hi Ihr Lieben,  
seit heute vormittag ist es amtlich:   Ich habe eine neue Arbeitsstelle als Arzthelferin/Arztsekretärin bei meinem Rheumadoc! 
Erstmal Teilzeit, später Vollzeit. 
Nach unserem Urlaub bei Monsti fange ich an, gestern, heute und Montag bin ich aber schon da gewesen bzw. Montag vertrete ich mal direkt meine Kollegin. Klappt alles ganz gut, wie das halt so ist am Anfang, aber alle sind supernett und freuen sich, daß ich da bin. 
Na, und wie ich mich erst freue, brauche ich hier wohl den wenigsten zu erzählen nach 1,5 Jahren arbeitssuchend zuhause! 
Ich laß' heute die Korken knallen, erstmal gehen wir essen zu unserem Lieblingsitaliener und danach wird der Schampus zuhause geköpft! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  da freue ich mich doch glatt für Dich mit!!! Ist doch klar, dass wir Deine neue Stelle auch hier am Pillersee nochmals kräftig begießen müssen.    Viel Spaß beim Essen, Trinken und Feiern heute abend!!!  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch :Prost mit Wein:  
da kann ich dich dann ja fragen bzw.fragen lassen wenn meine rheuamtologin mal wieder nicht weiter kommt. :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lucy,  nach allem, was ich bisher von Dir gelesen habe, kann ich Dir nur allerwärmstens empfehlen, zu einem anderen Facharzt zu gehen. Deine Rheumatologin taugt nix.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## mämchen

Guten morgen, Andrea, 
auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! War das ein glücklicher Zufall, weil du wg. deiner Gelenke bei ihm warst? 
Jedenfalls denk ich mal, dass für den Wieder-Einstieg die Teilzeitstelle ideal ist, ganztags ist doch ganz schön stressig! 
Toi toi toi  :zl_good_luck_cut:   
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

@angie 
du hast du wahrscheinlich recht. schade nur, dass wir in hier in leipzig nicht soviel rheumatologen haben. das heißt, da wartet man auf einen termin schon mal 4 monate. da ich aber öfter mal akutpatient bin...
meine noch-ärztin kommt von der uni-klinik und hat ihre praxis erst neu aufgemacht, da sind termine schon im wochentakt möglich.. 
ich muss darüber nachdenken und bis dahin greif ich auf andrea zurück  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Lucy,  
4 Monate gehen ja noch, ich hätte hier in der Stadt 7 Monate gewartet auf einen Termin.  
Hmm, gibt es denn da bei Euch um Leipzig herum keinen anderen Rheumadoc? 
Wenn ich Dir helfen kann, gerne, *lach*, muß mich aber auch erstmal einfinden in die Rheumatologie...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
um leipzig herum?bestimmt, aber ich hab doch kein auto...
du findest dich bestimmt schnell zurecht und dann werde ich dich nerven, wenn ich darf :s_thumbup:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lucy,  mein Rheumatologe sitzt an der Uniklinik Innsbruck, d.h. über 120 km von uns entfernt. Dorthin fahre ich grundsätzlich mit Bus, Bahn und Straßenbahn. Wo ist das Problem?  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## cappuccinomum

Liebe Andrea!!!!!!!!!!
Von mir auch HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Freut mich total, dass Du endlich wieder eine Stelle hast - und dann noch eine VOllzeitstelle in Aussicht, SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:  
WÜnsch Dir weiterhin ein gutes Einleben und dass das genau DER Arbeitsplatz ist, wo es Dir Spaß macht zu arbeiten und Du Deinen Beruf weiterhin liebst!! 
ALLES GUTE!!!!!

----------


## Smurf

*Danke Ihr Lieben! 
Morgen vertrete ich ja meine Kollegin, habe Freitag auch schon den Vormittag alleine gemacht, das wird schon werden morgen. Mein Chef ist supernett, der nimmt mir auch noch jede Menge ab bzw. sagt halt, ich soll es liegen lassen, wenn ich nicht weiterkomme mangels Wissen über die Abläufe in der Praxis.   
Morgen abend bin ich nach 10 bis 11 Stunden in der Praxis bestimmt wieder platt und gehe auf dem Zahnfleisch, aber ab Mittwoch habe ich ja nochmal Schonfrist bis nach dem Urlaub bei Monsti!  
Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht,  
Andrea    *

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Andrea!  *DAS* sind ja tolle Nachrichten! :Prost mit Wein:  :bravo_2_cut:   Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :s_rose_for_u_cut:  Ich wünsche dir ganz ganz viel Freunde an der Arbeit dort! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Klosterbruder

@smurf, 
na da hat ja das Daumendrücken gut geklappt  :bravo_2_cut:  
Meinen Glückwunsch  :zl_good_luck_cut:  :zl_good_luck_cut:  :zl_good_luck_cut:  zur neuen Stelle hast Du auf alle Fälle! 
Aber Du weist ja ich als alter Optimist der sein Maul nicht halten kann und sich dieses deswegen immer wieder verbrennt, der der Trost verschenkt und Mut gibt,
der der an sich selbst nicht denkt und lieber für andere den Kopf verliert und seine 
Beziehung deshalb auf das äußerst reizt. 
Wer ? 
Wer wohl  ? 
(Obelix1962) Klosterbruder

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  und wie isses heut abend mit dem "Uff'm-Zahnfleisch-krauchen"?  Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und wünsche Dir und allen anderen a guet's Nächtle!  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

> ... Beziehung deshalb auf das äußerst reizt.

 *Schätzeken,  
wolltest Du mir nicht vor Tagen schon eine Email schicken? 
Ok, ich warte mal weiter, vielleicht kommt noch was ins Postfach geflattert... 
Liebe Grüße und Danke für's Daumendrücken, *lach*, eine andere Praxis hat nun auch Interesse bekundet, noch habe ich nichts entschieden!  
Andrea*

----------


## Smurf

*@ Monschterle,  
nix mit Zahnfleisch, brauchte nur bis 14 Uhr vertreten und konnte dann wieder gehen. Also, eines muß ich ja mal sagen, für 5 Stunden lohnt sich das gar nicht mit der Fahrerei, aber was tut man nicht alles für eine Arbeitsstelle! 
Naja, abwarten, was mit der anderen Praxis wird, das 1. Gespräch war letzte Woche, das war angenehm und ich war positiv überrascht! 
Gute Nacht und liebe Grüße,  
Andrea  *

----------


## Klosterbruder

@Smurf, 
ist es nicht das was ich immer schon gesagt hab zu Dir.
Nicht die Hoffnung verlieren und weiter probieren bis es klappt 
Ist doch schön wenn man merkt man wird gebraucht. *Danke!* 
Vielleicht hat ja Dir auch das nötige bisschen mehr Selbstvertrauen geholfen,
welches Dir, vor ein paar Wochen noch offensichtlich gefehlt hat.

----------

